# Montella commenta la sconfitta contro la Juve. 28 ottobre 2017.



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Montella a Premium:"Oggi abbiamo giocato nettamente alla pari. La differenza l'ha fatto Higuain. Lui ha preso il palo interno e noi il palo interno. La squadra ha fatto un'ottima partita. Abbiamo fatto una partita equilibrata rispetto alla Juve. Abbiamo tirato di più dentro l'area rispetto a loro. Siamo una squadra completamente ristrutturato. I big match persi? Abbiamo giocato sempre alla parti, tranne che all'inizio contro la Lazio. Ma dobbiamo essere più cinici. Higuain è stato un fenomeno nei due gol e gli diciamo bravo. E' riuscito a trovare tiri angolati. A noi manca dunque il colpo del campione? CI siamo andati vicini, abbiamo preso un palo. Ma di Higuain non ce ne sono tanti. E non tutti possono permetterselo. Perchè non faccio giocare Montolivo al posto di Biglia? E' una scelta, come ce ne sono tante. Montolivo sta recuperando. Passo indietro rispetto alle ultime prestazioni? Io credo che l'avversario abbia fatto una buona gara in relazione all'avversario. A livello nervoso si spende molto se non si è abituati a queste partite. Ed abbiamo pagato anche questo. Troppo spazio concesso ad Higuain? E' un campione nelle partite importanti. Mi dispiace averlo subito. Mi aspetto processi in settimana? No, mi aspetto di trovare motivazioni con i ragazzi per vincere le prossime partite".

*Montella a Sky:"Abbiamo preparato la partita in modo aggressivo, loro hanno troppa qualità. Ci hanno fatto male in un fazzoletto. Finchè abbiamo avuto la forza la partita è stata equilibrata. Siamo stati battuti da due giocate di un top player, e la Juve ne ha molti di top player. Alla fine non abbiamo avuto più la forza e le energie. Dispiace, abbiamo giocato alla pari contro una squadra forte. Quarto posto? Penso che possiamo fare un filotto e riprenderci quello che stiamo lasciando. Sui gol è stato bravo Higuain. Sono grandissime abilità, intuizioni. Bisogna dire bravi agli avversari. Kessie? L'anno scorso mica faceva la mezzala. Noi stiamo giocando con due centrocampisti. Ha 19 anni ed è la sua prima esperienza in un grande club. Biglia? Sta soffrendo questi risultati. E' uno molto sensibile. Ma credo molto in lui. CI sono fasi in cui ci può essere un momento di smarrimento. Al Milan mancano i giocatori che vincono le partite da soli? Abbiamo fatto una squadra con giocatori che diventeranno bravissimo. Higuain lo è già. E' tutto di chiara lettura".*


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ahahhahahahahahahah


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Ottobre 2017)

Sarebbe da dargli un sacco di botte...son d'accordo nel dire che la Juve non ha fatto nulla di che ma insomma...in più l'ostinazione con quell ectoplasma di kalinic non la capisco...è come giocare in 10


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> *Sarebbe da dargli un sacco di botte...*son d'accordo nel dire che la Juve non ha fatto nulla di che ma insomma...in più l'ostinazione con quell ectoplasma di kalinic non la capisco...è come giocare in 10



Io sono un pacifista, ma questo se le cerca proprio....



Admin ha scritto:


> Montella a Premium:"Oggi abbiamo giocato nettamente alla pari. La differenza l'ha fatto Higuain. Lui ha preso il palo interno e noi il palo interno. La squadra ha fatto un'ottima partita. Abbiamo fatto una partita equilibrata rispetto alla Juve. Abbiamo tirato di più dentro l'area rispetto a loro. Siamo una squadra completamente ristrutturato. I big match persi? Abbiamo giocato sempre alla parti, tranne che all'inizio contro la Lazio. Ma dobbiamo essere più cinici. *Higuain è stato un fenomeno nei due gol e gli diciamo bravo.* E' riuscito a trovare tiri angolati. A noi manca dunque il colpo del campione? CI siamo andati vicini, abbiamo preso un palo. Ma di Higuain non ce ne sono tanti. E non tutti possono permetterselo. Perchè non faccio giocare Montolivo al posto di Biglia? E' una scelta, come ce ne sono tante. Montolivo sta recuperando. Passo indietro rispetto alle ultime prestazioni? Io credo che l'avversario abbia fatto una buona gara in relazione all'avversario. A livello nervoso si spende molto se non si è abituati a queste partite. Ed abbiamo pagato anche questo".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Ma perchè arrabbiarsi..
Dai, ridiamo, giochiamo, scherziamo, la vita è bella, ti hanno inventato il mare, 'o sole, un bello stipendio per non fare un c**o.
Che vi arrabbiate a fare? Al massimo raccogliamo margherite in campo se non ci va di giocare...


----------



## Smarx10 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Non abbiamo provato minimamente a reagire. Non c'è stato un minimo di voglia di rivalsa. Non mettere un attaccante quando Kalinic era palesemente isolato in mezzo ai difensori è stata una follia. Cambi sbagliati totalmente. Ormai si è bruciato tutte le sue possibilità. Mi spiace Montella, speravo davvero potessi creare un progetto serio. Ora via subito e dentro qualcun altro


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Ottobre 2017)

Alla fine gira la minestra in continuazione ma sempre quella è... ahahah Sempre stesse cose ahahaha
Poi poi poi poi... si, poi vinciamo..


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella a Premium:"Oggi abbiamo giocato nettamente alla pari. La differenza l'ha fatto Higuain. Lui ha preso il palo interno e noi il palo interno. La squadra ha fatto un'ottima partita. Abbiamo fatto una partita equilibrata rispetto alla Juve. Abbiamo tirato di più dentro l'area rispetto a loro. Siamo una squadra completamente ristrutturato. I big match persi? Abbiamo giocato sempre alla parti, tranne che all'inizio contro la Lazio. Ma dobbiamo essere più cinici. Higuain è stato un fenomeno nei due gol e gli diciamo bravo. E' riuscito a trovare tiri angolati. A noi manca dunque il colpo del campione? CI siamo andati vicini, abbiamo preso un palo. Ma di Higuain non ce ne sono tanti. E non tutti possono permetterselo. Perchè non faccio giocare Montolivo al posto di Biglia? E' una scelta, come ce ne sono tante. Montolivo sta recuperando. Passo indietro rispetto alle ultime prestazioni? Io credo che l'avversario abbia fatto una buona gara in relazione all'avversario. A livello nervoso si spende molto se non si è abituati a queste partite. Ed abbiamo pagato anche questo. Troppo spazio concesso ad Higuain? E' un campione nelle partite importanti. Mi dispiace averlo subito. Mi aspetto processi in settimana? No, mi aspetto di trovare motivazioni con i ragazzi per vincere le prossime partite".



Non parla di tattica. MAI

Solo scuse.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non parla di tattica. MAI
> 
> Solo scuse.


Stesse scemate sempre ahah 
Però che i nostri camminano in campo, che non hanno mentalità nè personalità.. che ogni big match partono perdenti... questo non lo dice


----------



## jacky (28 Ottobre 2017)

Non puoi perdere con tutti e parlare così. E basta con sta storiella, son passati 4 mesi da inizio luglio e NON SIAMO COMPETITIVI.
Se perde 0-2 0-2 1-4 2-3 0-2, totale 3-13 non sei competitivo.

SVEGLIATELO!!!


----------



## Zenos (28 Ottobre 2017)

picture hosting


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Ottobre 2017)

Non abbiamo sfigurato, ma queste dichiarazioni sono inaccettabili, è insopportabile! Esoneratelo!


----------



## DrHouse (28 Ottobre 2017)

se uno ascoltasse Montella senza sapere i risultati delle partite, crederebbe che il Milan viaggi a punteggio pieno.

Come Brocchi: se un allenatore non è capace di fare autocritica, è da esonerare subito.


----------



## krull (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ho letto solo la prima riga. Non ce la faccio.a leggere il resto.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Non parla di tattica. MAI
> *
> Solo scuse.



Ne parliamo più noi durante la partita, pensa te


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Rivoglio Pippo Inzaghi


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella a Premium:"Oggi abbiamo giocato nettamente alla pari. La differenza l'ha fatto Higuain. Lui ha preso il palo interno e noi il palo interno. La squadra ha fatto un'ottima partita. Abbiamo fatto una partita equilibrata rispetto alla Juve. Abbiamo tirato di più dentro l'area rispetto a loro. Siamo una squadra completamente ristrutturato. I big match persi? Abbiamo giocato sempre alla parti, tranne che all'inizio contro la Lazio. Ma dobbiamo essere più cinici. Higuain è stato un fenomeno nei due gol e gli diciamo bravo. E' riuscito a trovare tiri angolati. A noi manca dunque il colpo del campione? CI siamo andati vicini, abbiamo preso un palo. Ma di Higuain non ce ne sono tanti. E non tutti possono permetterselo. Perchè non faccio giocare Montolivo al posto di Biglia? E' una scelta, come ce ne sono tante. Montolivo sta recuperando. Passo indietro rispetto alle ultime prestazioni? Io credo che l'avversario abbia fatto una buona gara in relazione all'avversario. A livello nervoso si spende molto se non si è abituati a queste partite. Ed abbiamo pagato anche questo. Troppo spazio concesso ad Higuain? E' un campione nelle partite importanti. Mi dispiace averlo subito. Mi aspetto processi in settimana? No, mi aspetto di trovare motivazioni con i ragazzi per vincere le prossime partite".


La solita arrampicata sugli specchi....giochiamo sempre alla pari con gli avversari ma immancabilmente sono loro a portare a casa i tre punti...
Le sue parole sono al limite dell'offesa...all'intelligenza dei tifosi ''costretti'' a seguire una squadra allenata da lui....


----------



## sballotello (28 Ottobre 2017)

avesse un minimo di dignita avrebbe dato le dimissioni


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

*Montella a Sky:"Abbiamo preparato la partita in modo aggressivo, loro hanno troppa qualità. Ci hanno fatto male in un fazzoletto. Finchè abbiamo avuto la forza la partita è stata equilibrata. Siamo stati battuti da due giocate di un top player, e la Juve ne ha molti di top player. Alla fine non abbiamo avuto più la forza e le energie. Dispiace, abbiamo giocato alla pari contro una squadra forte. Quarto posto? Penso che possiamo fare un filotto e riprenderci quello che stiamo lasciando. Sui gol è stato bravo Higuain. Sono grandissime abilità, intuizioni. Bisogna dire bravi agli avversari. Kessie? L'anno scorso mica faceva la mezzala. Noi stiamo giocando con due centrocampisti. Ha 19 anni ed è la sua prima esperienza in un grande club. Biglia? Sta soffrendo questi risultati. E' uno molto sensibile. Ma credo molto in lui. CI sono fasi in cui ci può essere un momento di smarrimento. Al Milan mancano i giocatori che vincono le partite da soli? Abbiamo fatto una squadra con giocatori che diventeranno bravissimo. Higuain lo è già. E' tutto di chiara lettura".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Ottobre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Rivoglio Pippo Inzaghi



Io Brocchi.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Montella a Sky:"Abbiamo preparato la partita in modo aggressivo, loro hanno troppa qualità. Ci hanno fatto male in un fazzoletto. Finchè abbiamo avuto la forza la partita è stata equilibrata. Siamo stati battuti da due giocate di un top player, e la Juve ne ha molti di top player. Alla fine non abbiamo avuto più la forza e le energie. Dispiace, abbiamo giocato alla pari contro una squadra forte. Quarto posto? Penso che possiamo fare un filotto e riprenderci quello che stiamo lasciando. Sui gol è stato bravo Higuain. Sono grandissime abilità, intuizioni. Bisogna dire bravi agli avversari. Kessie? L'anno scorso mica faceva la mezzala. Noi stiamo giocando con due centrocampisti. Ha 19 anni ed è la sua prima esperienza in un grande club. Biglia? Sta soffrendo questi risultati. E' uno molto sensibile. Ma credo molto in lui. CI sono fasi in cui ci può essere un momento di smarrimento. Al Milan mancano i giocatori che vincono le partite da soli? Abbiamo fatto una squadra con giocatori che diventeranno bravissimo. Higuain lo è già. E' tutto di chiara lettura".*



Quest'uomo è senza vergogna.
Continua a giustificarsi, parlare di top player avversari, dando in pratica la colpa alla società che ha speso 200 milioni e gli ha portato Bonucci e Kalinic da lui rchiesti.
_
"abbiamo giocato alla pari"_... ma loro sono superiori. Della serie: io il mio l'ho fatto, date la colpa a qualcun'altro.

Che schifo.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2017)

> *Quarto posto? Penso che possiamo fare un filotto e riprenderci quello che stiamo lasciando.*



hahahah sì sì dopo sassuolo e napoli saremo a -20


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Montella a Sky:"Abbiamo preparato la partita in modo aggressivo, loro hanno troppa qualità. Ci hanno fatto male in un fazzoletto. Finchè abbiamo avuto la forza la partita è stata equilibrata. Siamo stati battuti da due giocate di un top player, e la Juve ne ha molti di top player. Alla fine non abbiamo avuto più la forza e le energie. Dispiace, abbiamo giocato alla pari contro una squadra forte. Quarto posto? Penso che possiamo fare un filotto e riprenderci quello che stiamo lasciando. Sui gol è stato bravo Higuain. Sono grandissime abilità, intuizioni. Bisogna dire bravi agli avversari. Kessie? L'anno scorso mica faceva la mezzala. Noi stiamo giocando con due centrocampisti. Ha 19 anni ed è la sua prima esperienza in un grande club. Biglia? Sta soffrendo questi risultati. E' uno molto sensibile. Ma credo molto in lui. CI sono fasi in cui ci può essere un momento di smarrimento. Al Milan mancano i giocatori che vincono le partite da soli? Abbiamo fatto una squadra con giocatori che diventeranno bravissimo. Higuain lo è già. E' tutto di chiara lettura".*



Ancora provocazioni alla dirigenza:"La Juve ha diversi top player".

E' possibile che ancora non lo esonerino? Boh...


----------



## krull (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora provocazioni alla dirigenza:"La Juve ha diversi top player".
> 
> E' possibile che ancora non lo esonerino? Boh...



Viene sempre più il dubbio che non possono fare nulla. Basta vedere che siamo senza preparatore.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella a Premium:"Oggi abbiamo giocato nettamente alla pari. La differenza l'ha fatto Higuain. Lui ha preso il palo interno e noi il palo interno. La squadra ha fatto un'ottima partita. Abbiamo fatto una partita equilibrata rispetto alla Juve. Abbiamo tirato di più dentro l'area rispetto a loro. Siamo una squadra completamente ristrutturato. I big match persi? Abbiamo giocato sempre alla parti, tranne che all'inizio contro la Lazio. Ma dobbiamo essere più cinici. Higuain è stato un fenomeno nei due gol e gli diciamo bravo. E' riuscito a trovare tiri angolati. A noi manca dunque il colpo del campione? CI siamo andati vicini, abbiamo preso un palo. Ma di Higuain non ce ne sono tanti. E non tutti possono permetterselo. Perchè non faccio giocare Montolivo al posto di Biglia? E' una scelta, come ce ne sono tante. Montolivo sta recuperando. Passo indietro rispetto alle ultime prestazioni? Io credo che l'avversario abbia fatto una buona gara in relazione all'avversario. A livello nervoso si spende molto se non si è abituati a queste partite. Ed abbiamo pagato anche questo. Troppo spazio concesso ad Higuain? E' un campione nelle partite importanti. Mi dispiace averlo subito. Mi aspetto processi in settimana? No, mi aspetto di trovare motivazioni con i ragazzi per vincere le prossime partite".
> 
> *Montella a Sky:"Abbiamo preparato la partita in modo aggressivo, loro hanno troppa qualità. Ci hanno fatto male in un fazzoletto. Finchè abbiamo avuto la forza la partita è stata equilibrata. Siamo stati battuti da due giocate di un top player, e la Juve ne ha molti di top player. Alla fine non abbiamo avuto più la forza e le energie. Dispiace, abbiamo giocato alla pari contro una squadra forte. Quarto posto? Penso che possiamo fare un filotto e riprenderci quello che stiamo lasciando. Sui gol è stato bravo Higuain. Sono grandissime abilità, intuizioni. Bisogna dire bravi agli avversari. Kessie? L'anno scorso mica faceva la mezzala. Noi stiamo giocando con due centrocampisti. Ha 19 anni ed è la sua prima esperienza in un grande club. Biglia? Sta soffrendo questi risultati. E' uno molto sensibile. Ma credo molto in lui. CI sono fasi in cui ci può essere un momento di smarrimento. Al Milan mancano i giocatori che vincono le partite da soli? Abbiamo fatto una squadra con giocatori che diventeranno bravissimo. Higuain lo è già. E' tutto di chiara lettura".*



Basta, mio Dio, basta!!


----------



## Hellscream (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Montella a Sky:"Abbiamo preparato la partita in modo aggressivo, loro hanno troppa qualità. Ci hanno fatto male in un fazzoletto. Finchè abbiamo avuto la forza la partita è stata equilibrata. Siamo stati battuti da due giocate di un top player, e la Juve ne ha molti di top player. Alla fine non abbiamo avuto più la forza e le energie. Dispiace, abbiamo giocato alla pari contro una squadra forte. Quarto posto? Penso che possiamo fare un filotto e riprenderci quello che stiamo lasciando. Sui gol è stato bravo Higuain. Sono grandissime abilità, intuizioni. Bisogna dire bravi agli avversari. Kessie? L'anno scorso mica faceva la mezzala. Noi stiamo giocando con due centrocampisti. Ha 19 anni ed è la sua prima esperienza in un grande club. Biglia? Sta soffrendo questi risultati. E' uno molto sensibile. Ma credo molto in lui. CI sono fasi in cui ci può essere un momento di smarrimento. Al Milan mancano i giocatori che vincono le partite da soli? Abbiamo fatto una squadra con giocatori che diventeranno bravissimo. Higuain lo è già. E' tutto di chiara lettura".*



***** di chi dico io. Non lo posso ne vedere ne sentire più a questo


----------



## Edric (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Montella a Sky:"Abbiamo preparato la partita in modo aggressivo, loro hanno troppa qualità. Ci hanno fatto male in un fazzoletto. Finchè abbiamo avuto la forza la partita è stata equilibrata. Siamo stati battuti da due giocate di un top player, e la Juve ne ha molti di top player. Alla fine non abbiamo avuto più la forza e le energie. Dispiace, abbiamo giocato alla pari contro una squadra forte. Quarto posto? Penso che possiamo fare un filotto e riprenderci quello che stiamo lasciando. Sui gol è stato bravo Higuain. Sono grandissime abilità, intuizioni. Bisogna dire bravi agli avversari. Kessie? L'anno scorso mica faceva la mezzala. Noi stiamo giocando con due centrocampisti. Ha 19 anni ed è la sua prima esperienza in un grande club. Biglia? Sta soffrendo questi risultati. E' uno molto sensibile. Ma credo molto in lui. CI sono fasi in cui ci può essere un momento di smarrimento. Al Milan mancano i giocatori che vincono le partite da soli? Abbiamo fatto una squadra con giocatori che diventeranno bravissimo. Higuain lo è già. E' tutto di chiara lettura".*





Admin ha scritto:


> Montella a Premium:"Oggi abbiamo giocato nettamente alla pari. La differenza l'ha fatto Higuain. Lui ha preso il palo interno e noi il palo interno. La squadra ha fatto un'ottima partita. Abbiamo fatto una partita equilibrata rispetto alla Juve. Abbiamo tirato di più dentro l'area rispetto a loro. Siamo una squadra completamente ristrutturato. I big match persi? Abbiamo giocato sempre alla parti, tranne che all'inizio contro la Lazio. Ma dobbiamo essere più cinici. Higuain è stato un fenomeno nei due gol e gli diciamo bravo. E' riuscito a trovare tiri angolati. A noi manca dunque il colpo del campione? CI siamo andati vicini, abbiamo preso un palo. Ma di Higuain non ce ne sono tanti. E non tutti possono permetterselo. Perchè non faccio giocare Montolivo al posto di Biglia? E' una scelta, come ce ne sono tante. Montolivo sta recuperando. Passo indietro rispetto alle ultime prestazioni? Io credo che l'avversario abbia fatto una buona gara in relazione all'avversario. A livello nervoso si spende molto se non si è abituati a queste partite. Ed abbiamo pagato anche questo. Troppo spazio concesso ad Higuain? E' un campione nelle partite importanti. Mi dispiace averlo subito. Mi aspetto processi in settimana? No, mi aspetto di trovare motivazioni con i ragazzi per vincere le prossime partite".
> 
> *Montella a Sky:"Abbiamo preparato la partita in modo aggressivo, loro hanno troppa qualità. Ci hanno fatto male in un fazzoletto. Finchè abbiamo avuto la forza la partita è stata equilibrata. Siamo stati battuti da due giocate di un top player, e la Juve ne ha molti di top player. Alla fine non abbiamo avuto più la forza e le energie. Dispiace, abbiamo giocato alla pari contro una squadra forte. Quarto posto? Penso che possiamo fare un filotto e riprenderci quello che stiamo lasciando. Sui gol è stato bravo Higuain. Sono grandissime abilità, intuizioni. Bisogna dire bravi agli avversari. Kessie? L'anno scorso mica faceva la mezzala. Noi stiamo giocando con due centrocampisti. Ha 19 anni ed è la sua prima esperienza in un grande club. Biglia? Sta soffrendo questi risultati. E' uno molto sensibile. Ma credo molto in lui. CI sono fasi in cui ci può essere un momento di smarrimento. Al Milan mancano i giocatori che vincono le partite da soli? Abbiamo fatto una squadra con giocatori che diventeranno bravissimo. Higuain lo è già. E' tutto di chiara lettura".*



Niente qua prima che un allenatore ci vuole un UOMO che abbia il corraggio di assumersi UNA, dicasi UNA responsabilità invece di accampare scuse su scuse su scuse.


----------



## DrHouse (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Montella a Sky:"Abbiamo preparato la partita in modo aggressivo, loro hanno troppa qualità. Ci hanno fatto male in un fazzoletto. Finchè abbiamo avuto la forza la partita è stata equilibrata. Siamo stati battuti da due giocate di un top player, e la Juve ne ha molti di top player. Alla fine non abbiamo avuto più la forza e le energie. Dispiace, abbiamo giocato alla pari contro una squadra forte. Quarto posto? Penso che possiamo fare un filotto e riprenderci quello che stiamo lasciando. Sui gol è stato bravo Higuain. Sono grandissime abilità, intuizioni. Bisogna dire bravi agli avversari. Kessie? L'anno scorso mica faceva la mezzala. Noi stiamo giocando con due centrocampisti. Ha 19 anni ed è la sua prima esperienza in un grande club. Biglia? Sta soffrendo questi risultati. E' uno molto sensibile. Ma credo molto in lui. CI sono fasi in cui ci può essere un momento di smarrimento. Al Milan mancano i giocatori che vincono le partite da soli? Abbiamo fatto una squadra con giocatori che diventeranno bravissimo. Higuain lo è già. E' tutto di chiara lettura".*



Kessie non ha mai fatto la mezzala
Romagnoli e Musacchio mai la difesa a 3
Borini mai l'esterno di centrocampo
Kalinic mai il calciatore

se nessuno sta facendo le cose per cui è arrivato ad affermarsi in qualche modo in serie A, due domande fattele


----------



## wildfrank (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma quand'è che si passa alle cose formali con Mortadella?


----------



## cris (28 Ottobre 2017)

Si si va bene, ora portatelo via con l ambulanza. Basta.


----------



## Schism75 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Poverino Biglia.


----------



## diavolo (28 Ottobre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Kessie non ha mai fatto la mezzala
> Romagnoli e Musacchio mai la difesa a 3
> Borini mai l'esterno di centrocampo
> Kalinic mai il calciatore
> ...


Concordo sopratutto su Kalinic.


----------



## Casnop (28 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Quest'uomo è senza vergogna.
> Continua a giustificarsi, parlare di top player avversari, dando in pratica la colpa alla società che ha speso 200 milioni e gli ha portato Bonucci e Kalinic da lui rchiesti.
> _
> "abbiamo giocato alla pari"_... ma loro sono superiori. Della serie: io il mio l'ho fatto, date la colpa a qualcun'altro.
> ...


Al netto dei sentimenti di schifo e vergogna, che non ricorrono nel caso di specie, non posso che convenire sulla enormità di queste parole del nostro allenatore. Quella della scorsa estate è stata una campagna acquisti non solo condivisa, ma piuttosto ispirata e suggerita da Montella, nella scelta dei profili tecnici, come nella quantità dei giocatori acquistati, ed ancora soprattutto nella filosofia di fondo, ovvero quella di un rinnovamento profondo del tessuto tecnico della squadra in luogo di una parziale riforma di esso, eventualmente con la scelta di pochi giocatori di alto profilo. Se si è scelto di procedere in questo modo non ci si può sottrarre al giudizio, evocando provocatoriamente la mancanza di top players che quella programmazione sul mercato ha inteso consapevolmente escludere dagli obiettivi immediati. Parole che scavano un solco profondo con la dirigenza, ben più di quanto dicano le apparenze. Montella non è affatto convincente, così non va da nessuna parte.


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

*Ancora Montella in conferenza stampa post partita:"I top player che costano 100 milioni vogliono giocare e vincere la Champions League. Ma io sono contento del mercato che abbiamo fatto".*


----------



## sballotello (28 Ottobre 2017)

ma la società non parla stasera?


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> ma la società non parla stasera?



Devono intervenire, questo li sta provocando.
Vuole stare a casa da licenziato a godersi il mare ed il sole.


----------



## sballotello (28 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Devono intervenire, questo li sta provocando.
> Vuole stare a casa da licenziato a godersi il mare ed il sole.



e i soldi..


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Ottobre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Kessie non ha mai fatto la mezzala
> Romagnoli e Musacchio mai la difesa a 3
> Borini mai l'esterno di centrocampo
> Kalinic mai il calciatore
> ...


Il fatto grave è i giocatori fuori ruolo li hai quando non ci sono soldi. Vi ricordate quando era questo il problema? Non potendo agire sul mercato, ci si doveva adattare.

Il Milan (lo so sembra irreale), ma poche settimane fa ha speso 200 milioni di euro, in pratica il calciomercato diventa uno shopping in allegria. Dunque hai tutte le possibilità per fare un 11 ottimale (considerando i 4-5 buoni che si aveva già in squadra).

Quindi colpa di Mirabelli e Montella.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Montella in conferenza stampa post partita:"I top player che costano 100 milioni vogliono giocare e vincere la Champions League. Ma io sono contento del mercato che abbiamo fatto".*



A me sembra che Aubameyang volesse venire al Milan


----------



## Lambro (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Montella in conferenza stampa post partita:"I top player che costano 100 milioni vogliono giocare e vincere la Champions League. Ma io sono contento del mercato che abbiamo fatto".*



il punto è che il signor inzaghi o conte con i suoi matri quagliarella vucinic, vincono e vincevano anche con rose senza top player ma neanche lontanamente top.
ammetti che sei un allenatore scarso con idee antiche e dai le dimissioni


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Ottobre 2017)

Mi prenderò insulti stasera ma per me ha ragione.


----------



## Pampu7 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Sono il primo a non volere più Montella ma ora non pensiamo che il problema sia solo lui, ci sono degli errori a monte.Chi ha rinnovato il contratto di sto mediocre? chi ha preferito prendere bonucci biglia kalinic invece di una vera punta? Qui tutti hanno le loro colpe e a rimetterci siamo sempre noi che al 28 di ottobre possiamo già spegnere la tv


----------



## Masanijey (28 Ottobre 2017)

Via via via via via via via...


----------



## folletto (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella a Premium:"Oggi abbiamo giocato nettamente alla pari. La differenza l'ha fatto Higuain. Lui ha preso il palo interno e noi il palo interno. La squadra ha fatto un'ottima partita. Abbiamo fatto una partita equilibrata rispetto alla Juve. Abbiamo tirato di più dentro l'area rispetto a loro. Siamo una squadra completamente ristrutturato. I big match persi? Abbiamo giocato sempre alla parti, tranne che all'inizio contro la Lazio. Ma dobbiamo essere più cinici. Higuain è stato un fenomeno nei due gol e gli diciamo bravo. E' riuscito a trovare tiri angolati. A noi manca dunque il colpo del campione? CI siamo andati vicini, abbiamo preso un palo. Ma di Higuain non ce ne sono tanti. E non tutti possono permetterselo. Perchè non faccio giocare Montolivo al posto di Biglia? E' una scelta, come ce ne sono tante. Montolivo sta recuperando. Passo indietro rispetto alle ultime prestazioni? Io credo che l'avversario abbia fatto una buona gara in relazione all'avversario. A livello nervoso si spende molto se non si è abituati a queste partite. Ed abbiamo pagato anche questo. Troppo spazio concesso ad Higuain? E' un campione nelle partite importanti. Mi dispiace averlo subito. Mi aspetto processi in settimana? No, mi aspetto di trovare motivazioni con i ragazzi per vincere le prossime partite".
> 
> *Montella a Sky:"Abbiamo preparato la partita in modo aggressivo, loro hanno troppa qualità. Ci hanno fatto male in un fazzoletto. Finchè abbiamo avuto la forza la partita è stata equilibrata. Siamo stati battuti da due giocate di un top player, e la Juve ne ha molti di top player. Alla fine non abbiamo avuto più la forza e le energie. Dispiace, abbiamo giocato alla pari contro una squadra forte. Quarto posto? Penso che possiamo fare un filotto e riprenderci quello che stiamo lasciando. Sui gol è stato bravo Higuain. Sono grandissime abilità, intuizioni. Bisogna dire bravi agli avversari. Kessie? L'anno scorso mica faceva la mezzala. Noi stiamo giocando con due centrocampisti. Ha 19 anni ed è la sua prima esperienza in un grande club. Biglia? Sta soffrendo questi risultati. E' uno molto sensibile. Ma credo molto in lui. CI sono fasi in cui ci può essere un momento di smarrimento. Al Milan mancano i giocatori che vincono le partite da soli? Abbiamo fatto una squadra con giocatori che diventeranno bravissimo. Higuain lo è già. E' tutto di chiara lettura".*



Qualcuno gli faccia notare che i gobbi hanno vinto non per il differente rimbalzo della palla sui legni, non (solo) perché hanno Iguain. Qualcuno gli faccia notare che i gobbi il secondo tempo hanno vinto in pantofole, quasi senza sudare.........
Ma dimettiti


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella a Premium:"Oggi abbiamo giocato nettamente alla pari. La differenza l'ha fatto Higuain. Lui ha preso il palo interno e noi il palo interno. La squadra ha fatto un'ottima partita. Abbiamo fatto una partita equilibrata rispetto alla Juve. Abbiamo tirato di più dentro l'area rispetto a loro. Siamo una squadra completamente ristrutturato. I big match persi? Abbiamo giocato sempre alla parti, tranne che all'inizio contro la Lazio. Ma dobbiamo essere più cinici. Higuain è stato un fenomeno nei due gol e gli diciamo bravo. E' riuscito a trovare tiri angolati. A noi manca dunque il colpo del campione? CI siamo andati vicini, abbiamo preso un palo. Ma di Higuain non ce ne sono tanti. E non tutti possono permetterselo. Perchè non faccio giocare Montolivo al posto di Biglia? E' una scelta, come ce ne sono tante. Montolivo sta recuperando. Passo indietro rispetto alle ultime prestazioni? Io credo che l'avversario abbia fatto una buona gara in relazione all'avversario. A livello nervoso si spende molto se non si è abituati a queste partite. Ed abbiamo pagato anche questo. Troppo spazio concesso ad Higuain? E' un campione nelle partite importanti. Mi dispiace averlo subito. Mi aspetto processi in settimana? No, mi aspetto di trovare motivazioni con i ragazzi per vincere le prossime partite".
> 
> *Montella a Sky:"Abbiamo preparato la partita in modo aggressivo, loro hanno troppa qualità. Ci hanno fatto male in un fazzoletto. Finchè abbiamo avuto la forza la partita è stata equilibrata. Siamo stati battuti da due giocate di un top player, e la Juve ne ha molti di top player. Alla fine non abbiamo avuto più la forza e le energie. Dispiace, abbiamo giocato alla pari contro una squadra forte. Quarto posto? Penso che possiamo fare un filotto e riprenderci quello che stiamo lasciando. Sui gol è stato bravo Higuain. Sono grandissime abilità, intuizioni. Bisogna dire bravi agli avversari. Kessie? L'anno scorso mica faceva la mezzala. Noi stiamo giocando con due centrocampisti. Ha 19 anni ed è la sua prima esperienza in un grande club. Biglia? Sta soffrendo questi risultati. E' uno molto sensibile. Ma credo molto in lui. CI sono fasi in cui ci può essere un momento di smarrimento. Al Milan mancano i giocatori che vincono le partite da soli? Abbiamo fatto una squadra con giocatori che diventeranno bravissimo. Higuain lo è già. E' tutto di chiara lettura".*



Ormai dice sempre le stesse cose, vive in un mondo tutto suo. Poveri noi!


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non parla di tattica. MAI
> 
> Solo scuse.



Esatto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Ottobre 2017)

Squadra in mano a Gattuso fino a fine anno.
La stagione è andata, almeno affidiamoci a qualcuno che coi giovani ci sa fare e può trasmettergli lo stile milan, e che di certo non racconterà queste idiozie in confernza stampa.
Prendiamo un mister con le palle, costruiamo per il prossimo anno.
Basta montella, non possiamo perdere tutti gli scontri diretti, è sputare sulla storia gloriosa di questi colori.
Sono stufo di mezzi uomini in panchina, rivoglio Mihajlovic piuttosto


----------



## Black (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Montella a Sky:"Abbiamo preparato la partita in modo aggressivo, loro hanno troppa qualità. Ci hanno fatto male in un fazzoletto. Finchè abbiamo avuto la forza la partita è stata equilibrata. Siamo stati battuti da due giocate di un top player, e la Juve ne ha molti di top player. Alla fine non abbiamo avuto più la forza e le energie. Dispiace, abbiamo giocato alla pari contro una squadra forte. Quarto posto? Penso che possiamo fare un filotto e riprenderci quello che stiamo lasciando. Sui gol è stato bravo Higuain. Sono grandissime abilità, intuizioni. Bisogna dire bravi agli avversari. Kessie? L'anno scorso mica faceva la mezzala. Noi stiamo giocando con due centrocampisti. Ha 19 anni ed è la sua prima esperienza in un grande club. Biglia? Sta soffrendo questi risultati. E' uno molto sensibile. Ma credo molto in lui. CI sono fasi in cui ci può essere un momento di smarrimento. Al Milan mancano i giocatori che vincono le partite da soli? Abbiamo fatto una squadra con giocatori che diventeranno bravissimo. Higuain lo è già. E' tutto di chiara lettura".*



un genio!! e l'ho sentito pure dire che per 15 minuti abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita!! che mediocre! sta superando Inzaghi (che aveva una squadra ridicola al confronto)


----------



## folletto (28 Ottobre 2017)

A sto punto ha più colpe chi non lo caccia di lui. È assolutamente inadeguato


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2017)

folletto ha scritto:


> *A sto punto ha più colpe chi non lo caccia di lui. È assolutamente inadeguato*



.


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Ottobre 2017)

Ha ragione quando dice che loro hanno Higuain e il Milan no. Il problema però è che la Lazio li ha battuti, quindi qualcosa non torna.


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella a Premium:"Oggi abbiamo giocato nettamente alla pari. La differenza l'ha fatto Higuain. Lui ha preso il palo interno e noi il palo interno. La squadra ha fatto un'ottima partita. Abbiamo fatto una partita equilibrata rispetto alla Juve. Abbiamo tirato di più dentro l'area rispetto a loro. Siamo una squadra completamente ristrutturato. I big match persi? Abbiamo giocato sempre alla parti, tranne che all'inizio contro la Lazio. Ma dobbiamo essere più cinici. Higuain è stato un fenomeno nei due gol e gli diciamo bravo. E' riuscito a trovare tiri angolati. A noi manca dunque il colpo del campione? CI siamo andati vicini, abbiamo preso un palo. Ma di Higuain non ce ne sono tanti. E non tutti possono permetterselo. Perchè non faccio giocare Montolivo al posto di Biglia? E' una scelta, come ce ne sono tante. Montolivo sta recuperando. Passo indietro rispetto alle ultime prestazioni? Io credo che l'avversario abbia fatto una buona gara in relazione all'avversario. A livello nervoso si spende molto se non si è abituati a queste partite. Ed abbiamo pagato anche questo. Troppo spazio concesso ad Higuain? E' un campione nelle partite importanti. Mi dispiace averlo subito. Mi aspetto processi in settimana? No, mi aspetto di trovare motivazioni con i ragazzi per vincere le prossime partite".
> 
> *Montella a Sky:"Abbiamo preparato la partita in modo aggressivo, loro hanno troppa qualità. Ci hanno fatto male in un fazzoletto. Finchè abbiamo avuto la forza la partita è stata equilibrata. Siamo stati battuti da due giocate di un top player, e la Juve ne ha molti di top player. Alla fine non abbiamo avuto più la forza e le energie. Dispiace, abbiamo giocato alla pari contro una squadra forte. Quarto posto? Penso che possiamo fare un filotto e riprenderci quello che stiamo lasciando. Sui gol è stato bravo Higuain. Sono grandissime abilità, intuizioni. Bisogna dire bravi agli avversari. Kessie? L'anno scorso mica faceva la mezzala. Noi stiamo giocando con due centrocampisti. Ha 19 anni ed è la sua prima esperienza in un grande club. Biglia? Sta soffrendo questi risultati. E' uno molto sensibile. Ma credo molto in lui. CI sono fasi in cui ci può essere un momento di smarrimento. Al Milan mancano i giocatori che vincono le partite da soli? Abbiamo fatto una squadra con giocatori che diventeranno bravissimo. Higuain lo è già. E' tutto di chiara lettura".*



Basta Montella! Basta e basta!!! Siamo il Milan!! Basta di questa mentalità perdenti! Basta di questa mediocrità!!


----------

